# Blue anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo'



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I've had these for a few weeks, and finally got a couple decent pics of them in their temp. viv.

Enjoy


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

They look nice G!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thanks

I'll try to get some more when they aren't moving so much


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they look sweet, cant wait for mine.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

B the time you get yours I may have tads....j/k


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope you do, get them breeding already.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> I hope you do, get them breeding already.


I need to put them in a permanant viv first. Looking to do that this weekend, or sooner. 

With my luck, and if I have both sexes, I should get breeding in a couple mos.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> B the time you get yours I may have tads....j/k


If thats the case then Ill rather buy from you. Put me down 1st on your waiting list lol.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

MaxB22 said:


> If thats the case then Ill rather buy from you. Put me down 1st on your waiting list lol.


You'll know if they do anything.....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

looking good George! Get em breeding!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Any news on these guys?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The frog that got me into the hobby...although at the time I didn't know they weren't available. Absolutely STOKED that now they are.

You're killin' me with these photos, George.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm getting a group of juvies this week!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are super shy and you will be lucky if you ever see them out.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are awesome, someday I'll have to get a group


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Super bold frogs, got back from Peru last night to find twenty being transported and another twenty developing in a film canister.... good times!!!!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Super bold frogs, got back from Peru last night to find twenty being transported and another twenty developing in a film canister.... good times!!!!


Hold some for me....Oh, and welcome home Ray


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Super bold frogs, got back from Peru last night to find twenty being transported and another twenty developing in a film canister.... good times!!!!


Once they get started breeding they are like any other Anthonyi....you should be overun with tads in no time.

Good luck.

By the way how many do you have in your group?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

awsome, I would be interested in some come spring. its getting cold up here is MN right now.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, I have a feeling I will be overwhelmed with them soon enough. Have 20 tads in the water, another 20 ready to hatch any day now and just found another clutch of 20 while cleaning the tank....if anyone is interested I should have a few available around early spring.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Got another large clutch yesterday. I must have two females in my group. Anyway, have approx 80 tads in the water now with 20 more developing....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Geez what are you guys gonna do with all those? Need to ramp up your ff production bigtime huh


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ummm, yeah, as well as 40+ pasaje sarajunga in the water.... I have tons of stunted melanos, just hope I dont need to feed springs, as they are dedicated for the mantella froglets..


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

chrisk said:


> geez what are you guys gonna do with all those?


frogday!!!!!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

In my experience, the problem with anthonyi isn't getting them to breed...it's getting them to stop.

Unfortunately, the abundance and subsequent percieved commonality of this group of frogs has resulted in some unfortunate boom/bust cycles...and has resulted in the loss of at least one captive population completely from the hobby (Giron Valley).

However, the anthonyi and tricolor groups are, hands down, my favorite Dendrobatids.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> In my experience, the problem with anthonyi isn't getting them to breed...it's getting them to stop.


exactly...I have about 40+ Rio canario tads...and probably about 5 more clucthes. However it looks like they are coming to the end of the breeding cycle.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> In my experience, the problem with anthonyi isn't getting them to breed...it's getting them to stop.
> 
> Unfortunately, the abundance and subsequent percieved commonality of this group of frogs has resulted in some unfortunate boom/bust cycles...and has resulted in the loss of at least one captive population completely from the hobby (Giron Valley).
> 
> However, the anthonyi and tricolor groups are, hands down, my favorite Dendrobatids.


Well said, Ron. This also appears to be the case with other epips/ameerega, in that we see someone produce a large number of offspring, demand falls, and then they are no longer around a year or so later. A. bassleri comes to mind, as do some of the trivs in the hobby. Hopefully, we can work to counteract this. My goal with breeding these and selling them at Frogday is to get them into the hands of responsible folks (like yourself) who will have the endurance to keep them going. Same goes with the bassleri that I have been producing/distributing.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sweet vids Ray. How much do these froglets go for?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Well said, Ron. This also appears to be the case with other epips/ameerega, in that we see someone produce a large number of offspring, demand falls, and then they are no longer around a year or so later. A. bassleri comes to mind, as do some of the trivs in the hobby. Hopefully, we can work to counteract this. My goal with breeding these and selling them at Frogday is to get them into the hands of responsible folks (like yourself) who will have the endurance to keep them going. Same goes with the bassleri that I have been producing/distributing.


Ray

you and I have the same thinking on this.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Ray
> 
> you and I have the same thinking on this.


Damn right, George.

John, I think Stewart was selling them for $100-125 each when they were brought in last year. The number I produce (I could lose them all) will dictate the cost I charge @Frogday, but either way a portion of the proceeds will go to amphibian conservation.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

and another clutch developing.... crazy.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Whats the reasoning the risk of losing them all? 

Thanks for the price detail, they have really nice colors. I may just end up keeping my 3 S.I Tri's.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

jfehr232 said:


> Whats the reasoning the risk of losing them all?



sh!t happens sometimes. nothing is for sure


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

jfehr232 said:


> Whats the reasoning the risk of losing them all?
> 
> Thanks for the price detail, they have really nice colors. I may just end up keeping my 3 S.I Tri's.


You raise tads together. Something kills one, could wipe out all of them.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

JeremyHuff said:


> You raise tads together. Something kills one, could wipe out all of them.


I know stuff may happen just suddenly but is there a reason with this species?

I raised my tri's in individual containers, I assume you raise them together to conserve space?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I keep them about 10-15 per 190oz, water changes twice weekly, feed every other day, no problems at all.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

George, how are yours doing, I'd like to get some when they are ready.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Damn right, George.
> 
> John, I think Stewart was selling them for $100-125 each when they were brought in last year. The number I produce (I could lose them all) will dictate the cost I charge @Frogday, but either way a portion of the proceeds will go to amphibian conservation.


$135 was the cost of them originally. They sean started to do group discounts.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

bussardnr said:


> George, how are yours doing, I'd like to get some when they are ready.


I had sold them, and then bought a couple others. However I ended up making a deal with the person I had sold them with so now I have those two back..Hopefully I'll get breeding soon.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Got full hind limbs on the first two clutches, and all the others are growing nicely. Now what the heck I'm going to do with 150+ anthonyi....whole other story.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Got full hind limbs on the first two clutches, and all the others are growing nicely. Now what the heck I'm going to do with 150+ anthonyi....whole other story.


As I said before Ray, I'll take a few off your hands. Just passed my pair to George today, so hopefully a 2.2 group will do better.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, cool. I should have a good number for around $100 each.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Ok, cool. I should have a good number for around $100 each.


150 x $100...hmmmmmmm


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, yeah, well I doubt I will get all those oow and ready, and then even sold... Only got about 120 Rio, the rest are pasaje sarajunga. Plus I plan on donating 25% or so of any proceeds to Devin's Madagascar project.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how this first batch of metamorphs is impacted (or not) by SLS. In my experience, the first group or two of newly breeding anthonyi tend to have higher rates of SLS.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> It will be interesting to see how this first batch of metamorphs is impacted (or not) by SLS. In my experience, the first group or two of newly breeding anthonyi tend to have higher rates of SLS.


Even with proper adult and tadpole supplementation, water changes, etc? Interesting, since I changed my regimen to include vit A almost two years ago I haven't seen sls in any of my froglets, mantellas included.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Actually, with the Vit A it might not be a problem. The last anthonyi clutches I dealt with were before we realized a lot of this stuff.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

No issues so far, Ron. They have all their fingers and toes....


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Ray, What form is the vit A? Where do you get it?

thanks


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Sorry to sidetrack... I have 4 of the Rio Saladillo that I'm considering letting go if anyone is interested. I know for sure there are 2 males in there and assume the other 2 to be female although no eggs yet (that I know of). If anyone wants to add to their group or if anyone is interested in these guys that don't have them the males call ALL DAY LONG and they are about a year to a year and a half old. I'm not posting in the classifieds because I'm not really actively trying to get rid of them but if anyone is interested let me know. I'm entertaining sale, trade, or possible "future" incentives, LOL, but if you're interested let me know by PM as I'll probably rarely if ever look at this thread and won't see what you wrote. Anyways, sorry for the spamming sidetrack but thought I'd throw this out in the Saladillo appreciation thread.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not using direct application like Corpus does, but rather supplements with high levels of Vit A, such as herpetal amphib, Repashy ICB, and Superpreen.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

super preen has a ridiculous amount of Vita A 900,000 IU i believe!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ah, probably, all i know is that sls is a thing of the past, haven't seen it in years.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, so the first group took approximately 43 days to come oow, with water temps approx. 70F. 7 oow so far, more coming out as we speak!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

E. anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo' offspring, little over one month oow, and really starting to color up


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

You just made my morning, Ray.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Can't wait to get my group into their new tank and breeding again.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> You just made my morning, Ray.


Haha, thanks, based on the number I have oow at this point I could likely do it again 25 more times. 

Interesting observation: About 2/3 of the offspring so far lack the defined dorsal stripe. Even at a few weeks oow the variability is pretty incredible. I'm really looking forward to seeing how they all color up.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Haha, thanks, based on the number I have oow at this point I could likely do it again 25 more times.
> 
> Interesting observation: About 2/3 of the offspring so far lack the defined dorsal stripe. Even at a few weeks oow the variability is pretty incredible. I'm really looking forward to seeing how they all color up.


Typical of anthonyi froglets. They tend to mroph out drab and sometimes without striping and develop it about 2 to 3 mos ootw.......with my Rio Canarios they mroph out muddy red and slower get the blue striping, usually around 3-4 mos they are starting to look closer to the adults.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice. The blue is so striking. Definitely will be setting up a viv to house Eps. Since it'll be June until things warm up, I'll have plenty of time.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, the blue is amazing as are the yellow flashmarks.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Typical of anthonyi froglets. They tend to mroph out drab and sometimes without striping and develop it about 2 to 3 mos ootw.......with my Rio Canarios they mroph out muddy red and slower get the blue striping, usually around 3-4 mos they are starting to look closer to the adults.


I don't think all the Rios actually have the defined dorsal stripe. A few of my adults have more of a - - - line whereas others are almost lacking. Pretty neat.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> Yeah, the blue is amazing as are the yellow flashmarks.


Amazing how vivid the blue is. How bold are these guys?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yup. About as bold as other anthonyi.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice.  

I like the Santa Isebels a lot too. Decesions, decesions.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> I don't think all the Rios actually have the defined dorsal stripe. A few of my adults have more of a - - - line whereas others are almost lacking. Pretty neat.


They don't but they morph out with little to no stripe and then it develops with age. My Canarios all have a broken line, some are almost solid but doesn't connect at the head., unlike my Buena Esperanze which have little to no mid striping.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> Typical of anthonyi froglets. They tend to mroph out drab and sometimes without striping and develop it about 2 to 3 mos ootw...


Agreed. I assume it's typical cryptic juvenile coloration so as not to attract attention from predators.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Agreed. I assume it's typical cryptic juvenile coloration so as not to attract attention from predators.


Wouldn't the bright colors repel predators?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Wouldn't the bright colors repel predators?


When they are young they colors are muddy brown and usually lack stripes, not bright.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

great catch ray. very clear shot of the tads


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Not ANOTHER clutch Ray! Time to turn off the Barry White soundtrack in the frogroom.
Scott


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, its incredible Scott, I haven't misted them in weeks and they are still breeding!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Anthonyi don't need an impetus--if they are breathing, IME, then they are generally breeding.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, another clutch...insane


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

very cool looking tads!


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll keep my eye on the classifieds!

I'd like some of those little guys.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll have a few for sale at Frogday in May.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, folks...over the last few months i've traded, sold, and damn near given away roughly 70-80 of these guys. For those on the receiving end, how are they doing? Photos?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Well done Ray. Probably the nicest Epipedobates in my opinion.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Finally set mine up in a permananet viv and they have transpaorted two clucthes so far. they are one of the more prolific anthonyi


----------

